# g0103 and g0121



## bwerner (Aug 13, 2008)

We are getting deniels for PSA screening using ICD v76.44 w/ G0103 and also for screen colonoscopies not at high risk v76.51 w/ G0121. Medicare told us to read the bulletins on-line but we arn't having any luck. Did they change something?


----------



## belindapearl (Aug 14, 2008)

The only time I have had these denied is if a screening had already be done in the set time allowed.  Screening PSA can only be done once per year, screening colonoscopy low risk once per 5 years, high risk one per year.  Is this you denial?


----------

